# Finally starting the journey to raw!



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

After researching and talking to our agility trainer, I finally took the plunge to switch to raw. I just bought both boys a new bag of kibble so we are going to finish those before completely switching, but once they are gone I'm hopefully going to switch fully to raw. 

I'm going to give them their kibble in the morning and raw in the evening until their kibble is finished. Today I bought a bag of stella and chewies frozen raw that are little nuggets so it will be easier to feed Atticus...I don't want to try breaking the huge patties. I've given them a few nuggets as treats throughout the day to see if it upsets their tummy before I give them a whole meal, and so far so good!

I've been wanting to switch for a while, but my mom is constantly warning me about salmonella and saying I'm risking my dogs getting sick when they are doing perfectly fine on kibble. But I think it will really help with Yuki's allergies and Atticus's teeth so I ignored her and did it anyway...they're my dogs!

The only thing I'm worried about is knowing how much to feed them. Yuki is 25 inches and 47 pounds (which is perfect) but is VERY active...he gets 3 cups of kibble a day. Atticus is 8 inches and 4.5 pounds (perfect weight for him) and is active, but not as active as Yuki, and he gets 1/4 cup total per day. Other than worrying about portions, I'm super excited!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Good luck. I feed my spoo and Yorkie Stella and Cheweys frozen patties. They love them.

pr


----------



## Critterluvr (Jul 28, 2014)

I feed raw, I use the 2% of their weight rule. My Millie weighs 50 lbs and is very active. I feed her a total of 1lb of raw a day.....1/2 pound of a ground meat/veggie mix for dinner and about a half pound of meaty bones most mornings. I don't feed meaty bones every day so sometimes she gets the half pound ground mixture for brekky as well.
Just to give you an idea.....


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

When I first considered raw, I picked up a book by Ian Billingsworth, "Give your Dog a Bone" before it was fashionable to feed raw bones, etc. I have referred back to it often, even though the industry has changed - I think the main premise still is true. Many of my neighbors use the strict BARF diet, which now can be ordered online too. Instead, I just find good information on it. I have not totally switched -- but do a little of both. Good luck and let us know how it goes.

Natural Raw Diet For Pets - Dogs Healthy Food & Pet Nutrition Products


----------

